# kein scrolling per mausrad mit kernel 2.6.2 ?

## derstef

Hallo Gentoonutzer,

ich habe einen 2.6.2-rc1-kernel bei dem alle für die nutzung einer usbmaus relevaten "treiber" einkompiliert sind. Das einzige Modul welches ich nachlade ist nvidia. Leider kann ich unter X das Scrollrad nicht benutzen obwohl es anscheinend korrekt konfiguriert ist. Hat schon jemand mit diesem Phänomen zu tun gehabt?

In /etc/X11/XF86Config steht:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

und in /var/log/XFree86.0.log :

```

..

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## unix

ich habe folgendes in meiner config:

Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

Option      "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

----------

## derstef

 *unix wrote:*   

> ich habe folgendes in meiner config:
> 
> Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 
> 
> Option      "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

 

... hab ich grad mal ausprobiert ... brachte leider auch keinen erfolg  :Sad: 

----------

## unix

hast du x neugestartet?

----------

## psyqil

Ging es denn mit nem anderen Kernel? Ich brauch 

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```

 in meiner .Xmodmap, sonst scrollen nur die Seitentasten...

----------

## derstef

hier mal der output von dmesg:

```

root@eniac derstef # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.2-rc1-gentoo (root@eniac) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #3 Mon Feb 9 18:15:27 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.2 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb10

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1664.038 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 1033072k/1048512k available (2752k kernel code, 14500k reserved, 972k data, 140k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3284.99 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus ff [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 0000:00:00.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.3

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.19.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[e3084000-e30847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

sbp2: $Rev: 1096 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem f8850000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver iforce

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.4

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.1.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000042ba40]

intel8x0: clocking to 47366

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xe3081000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.1

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.3

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.1

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.0

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb10, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb10) for (hdb10)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/hdb9.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

----------

## derstef

 *unix wrote:*   

> hast du x neugestartet?

 

logo  :Wink: 

----------

## derstef

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ging es denn mit nem anderen Kernel? Ich brauch 
> 
> ```
> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
> ```
> ...

 

mit der 2.4er reihe hatte ich keinerlei probleme, aber da hatte ich auch alles in modulen

----------

## psyqil

Was passiert denn bei 'xev'?

----------

## derstef

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Was passiert denn bei 'xev'?

 

Sorry, das kenn ich nicht. Ist das ein Befehl?

----------

## derstef

ok, war noch root  :Wink: 

also das "xev" zeigt alles korrekt an (button und koord), aber auf das scrollrad kommt garkeine reaktion.

demnach muss es an der kernelconfig liegen?

----------

## psyqil

Hm! Hast Du denn gar keine Zusatztasten? IIRC hat das IMPS/2-Protokoll 4 Tasten plus Rad...schon mal nur PS/2 probiert? Hab gerade mal fix nach ner Liste von Protokolloptionen gesucht, aber nix gefunden...

----------

## derstef

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Hm! Hast Du denn gar keine Zusatztasten? IIRC hat das IMPS/2-Protokoll 4 Tasten plus Rad...schon mal nur PS/2 probiert? Hab gerade mal fix nach ner Liste von Protokolloptionen gesucht, aber nix gefunden...

 

das ist schon richtig so, denn ich hab so gesehen 5 tasten:

links

rechts

klick aufs mausrad

hoch

runter

mit der option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" wird ja festgelegt, das taste 4 = hoch und taste 5 = runter ist

----------

## psyqil

Ähm...4 Tasten plus Rad, Du hast 3 plus Rad...aber wenn es vorher auch damit lief...sorry, da weiß ich auch nicht weiter   :Sad: 

----------

## derstef

so, ich wollte nur noch sagen das ichs hinbekommen habe. worans genau gelegen hat weiss ich nicht, aber nachdem ich alles was mit HID & USB-Mäusen etc zu tun hat als Modul kompiliert habe geht es. ausserdem hatte ich eines der 3 Controllertreiber (OHCI,EHCI,UHCI) vergessen.

danke trotzdem für eure hilfe

gruss stef

----------

